# Back to the Future part III DeLorean



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Another finished in 2015 the DeLorean from Back to the Future part III


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

All your posted images seem to have been removed this morning...


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Something happens with photobucket, let´s try again.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a very nice build!

Photobucket has gotten really disappointing recently, I am shifting new stuff to Imgur myself...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job. I have this kit myself but haven't gotten off my butt to build it. I hope mine comes out looking half as good as yours.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is one of my favorite movie cars ! And you've done a beautiful job. Great build. Very clean and detailed. Excellent :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good!


----------

